# Otro que se sube al tren



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Turner, Scott, ahora Intense... ¿y los grandes como Trek, Giant, Specialized? Cuestión de tiempo (nomás que vendan su inventario de 29's).

Intense Goes 27.5 With the Tracer and Carbine | News | mountain-bike-action


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

Muy bonita. Creo que este va a ser el tamaño de rueda dominante en un par de años. Ya veremos. A diferencia de las 29 que nunca me han gustado, las 27.5 si se me antoja mucho rodar una.
Saludos,


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*No todos se suben al tren, por lo menos en ésta parada...*

Para sorpresa de muchos aparentemente no todos los fabricantes le van a entrar a esta onda.

La marca de cletas mas conocida en el mundo mundial universal bicicletero y posiblemente la mas importante en la industria.......... que me imagino que todos ustedes ya adivinaron que me estoy refiriendo a Specialized, ha declarado que ;

Por lo menos en lo que resta del 2012 y el 2013 ellos no le entran a otra medida de ruedas que no sea 26 o 29 inches ..................pos que inches no ?

Habrá que ver si Specialized realmente se mantiene en su postura o simplemente le estaremos aplicando ese conocido dicho que al calce dice " cae mas pronto un hablador que un cojo ":rant:

saludos
the last biker


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

Si Nino Schurter gana las Olimpiadas en su Scott 650B (lo cual es muy probable, pues acaba de volver ganar en la UCI XCWC Val d'lsere ) todo mundo va a querer una bici con esas llantas. Incluso quizás esto hasta acorte el tiempo en que esta llanta estará dominando en el mercado, a pesar de lo que los gigantes de Spesh/Trek/Giant tengan que decir al respecto.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Spez no se sube al tren por una razón, toda su mercadotecnia desde hace dos ó tres años está enfocada a hacernos ver que las 29 son lo mejor de lo mejor, no puede tirar todo ese dinero y admitir que pudiera haber otro rodado que compita (ó sea mejor?) con sus 29's.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Serengetijack said:


> Si Nino Schurter gana las Olimpiadas en su Scott 650B (lo cual es muy probable....................
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

the last biker said:


> Pues a ver que pasa , y ya veremos si no sale por ahí algún caballo ***** , por ejemplo hoy en la prueba de ruta , se cayó Cancellara , Cavendish tampoco pudo y a Wiggings ya le valió gorro la ruta olímpica , la verdad ni quien pensará en que ganaría Vino ( Alexander Vinokourov)
> 
> saludos
> the last biker


Yo me cague de la risa, literalmente cuando vi que habia ganado Vino!! :lol: :lol:

Sobre todo porque lo vi por Sky News y estan mas ardidos que si les hubieran rociado napalm. :lol: :lol:

La verdad, me alegra... Lo proximo que vamos a saber de Vino es que regresa a Kazakhstan y se convierte en el nuevo Dictador de alla.

Lastima por Spartacus... ciclistas con ese pundonor, merecen mas. Ya quisieran varios ganadores de Grandes Vueltas tener el cache de Cancellara.

Con todo lo que me gusta el MTB, todavia estoy ofendido porque el DH no es deporte olimpico y porque quitaron varias pruebas de pista para incluir al BMX y no se que otra churrada.

Volviendo a las 27.5... pus no se... habria que probarlas. Me llaman mas la atencion que las 29, sobre todo porque soy talla macuarro y sigo pensando que es razonable que la talla del individuo influya en el tamaño de la bici (y sus ruedas).


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Warp said:


> Yo me cague de la risa, literalmente cuando vi que habia ganado Vino!! :lol: :lol:
> 
> Volviendo a las 27.5... pus no se... habria que probarlas. Me llaman mas la atencion que las 29, sobre todo porque soy talla macuarro y sigo pensando que es razonable que la talla del individuo influya en el tamaño de la bici (y sus ruedas).


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ja ja ja yo también me cagué pero no de risa ...embarre gacho mi culote Nalini recién desempacado de la alicaída Europa , se me hace que para Brasil 2016 regresa Miguelón, Hinault y Lemond ja ja ja , bueno todavía falta ver si hay J.O. en Brasil tararara ra ra ra .

Ja ja ja yo también soy talla macuarro mexicano 1.74 mts. por lo que en una 29errrrrrr parezco enano de circo en una bici del siglo XIX , yo me siento atm en una 26 pero un día de éstos nomas por probar me compro una Burner aunque de entrada se que no me va a gustar nomas por el peso, seguro va a andar por las 30 libras o mas.

saludos.
the last biker


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

Pues yo si me voy a subir a una 27.5, nomás estoy esperándome un poquito más para amortizar la bici que compré este año y a que exista más variedad para escoger. Para fines de 2013 seguro que haré mi pedido con The Last Biker.

Saludos.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

vizcaino said:


> Pues yo si me voy a subir a una 27.5, nomás estoy esperándome un poquito más para amortizar la bici que compré este año y a que exista más variedad para escoger. Para fines de 2013 seguro que haré mi pedido con The Last Biker.
> 
> Saludos.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hola Vizcaíno, ¿ cómo que para amortizar bici ? , si compraste dos bicicletones...

saludos
the last biker


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

Estimado Luis, 

Me refiero a recorrer más kilómetros con las bicis actuales que justifiquen el dinero que desembolsé por ambas. Una vez ocurrido lo anterior, te haré el nuevo pedido. Habrá que ver que hay en el mercado para entonces.

Saludos.


----------



## twin (Oct 29, 2005)

Yo tambien pienso que la 27.5 sera la buena jajajaj ...Pero hay que recordar que cuando los primeros modelos salen siempre hay unos "problemas" con disenio y partes asi que yo creo que si salen en el 2013 como el 2014 ya estara mas estable. 
Asi que a lo mejor es bueno sacarle jugo a la 26 , comprarse una 29 para ver que tal y despues vender las dos para comprarse la 27.5 ...jajaj ese es mi plan ...


----------

